# Out Of Home Streaming Released - Roamio Plus, Pro Only



## shamilian

It seems Tivo Updated the IOS app to work out of home but only if you have a Roamio Plus or Pro. An article claims only when on a wifi network for now.

No word on the if the stand alone stream will get OOH.


----------



## bradleys

Margret tweeted a couple of weeks


----------



## shamilian

bradleys said:


> Margret tweeted a couple of weeks


I don't read twitter regularly so she said most likely 2 to 3 weeks later for stand alone stream....


----------



## Lars_J

Excellent... I can't wait. Streaming remote is great, being able to download/transfer recordings is even better!


----------



## bearcat2000

I just tried to remotely watch something from work (on iPhone on Wifi) from my Roamio at home. I could see the shows but when I tried to Watch it said some options aren't available, connect to your local wifi network that the Tivo is on. I wonder if it makes a difference that I use TWC. They've always had everything blocked.


----------



## Dan203

Did you set it up at home first? You have to set it up on your home network first before OOH streaming is available.


----------



## bearcat2000

Just curious, when you say set up at home. What exactly do you mean? Is there a setting on the TiVo I need to follow. I just figured that when I signed back into the iPhone TiVo app it would work.


----------



## bradleys

bearcat2000 said:


> Just curious, when you say set up at home. What exactly do you mean? Is there a setting on the TiVo I need to follow. I just figured that when I signed back into the iPhone TiVo app it would work.


Launch your TiVo app while in your home network. For me the streaming setup dialog automatically popped up and asked if I wanted to setup for remote streaming.

You may need to touch to gear icon on the very top menu bar if it doesn't automatically prompt you.


----------



## bearcat2000

Great. I will do that as soon as I get home! All you guys/gals are GREAT!!!


----------



## andyf

I think you have setup at home so the app can determine your external IP address.


----------



## Dan203

They said they use a proxy so I assume your Roamio/Stream tells the proxy your public IP address when it calls home. They said they are working on a way to do manual port forwarding instead, but it's not yet active. 

I assume the setup at home is a way to verify that the device is allowed to access the Stream. Without it anyone could log into your network using your TiVo email/password and download recordings, delete recordings, edit your SPs, etc...


----------



## tvmaster2

So at the moment, streaming on an iPad OUTSIDE of my home network from a Premiere is still a no-go?
If and when it ever is possible, would a service like DynDns.org be used?


----------



## Lars_J

tvmaster2 said:


> So at the moment, streaming on an iPad OUTSIDE of my home network from a Premiere is still a no-go?
> If and when it ever is possible, would a service like DynDns.org be used?


It shouldn't be necessary... Unless the cable companies come up with some schemes to block this. TiVo machines stay in contact with the central TiVo service, so they probably have their own (or use another) service on your behalf.

They wouldn't launch this as a public feature if it required all kinds of manual proxy and port forward setup. (I hope)


----------



## bradleys

No hoops to jump through, the TiVo sets everything up and it is painless.

Margret said in a couple of weeks, so I expect you will see it as soon as they complete the fall release... 

Like the Roamio, I think they will wait to turn the switch on for the entire staged release process to be completed, so don't expect it to be available the day you personally get your update.


----------



## gamo62

Still doesn't work with H.264 content.


----------



## vurbano

is this only going to be for ipads? or Laptops too? maybe apple macbooks?


----------



## bradleys

Android is coming in 2014 and we are hoping for a browser based Web App, but no indication on if or when on that.


----------



## button1066

The file sizes for new downloads to an iPhone from a Stream are much smaller than they used to be this morning which I imagine is an indicator of impending streaming capability.


----------



## bearcat2000

Set it up at home and still doesn't work away on wifi. Gets to trying to set up streaming then gives error. Pita


----------



## Dan203

It sholdn't have to do setup again. One thing when I setup my iPhone the first time it didn't show the OOH option. I had to manually go through setup again, at home, and that time it showed the OOH option and allowed me to set it up properly.


----------



## BlackBetty

bradleys said:


> Margret tweeted a couple of weeks


Any change in this front? Been a week and I'm anxious to try this out


----------



## shamilian

BlackBetty said:


> Any change in this front? Been a week and I'm anxious to try this out


per Margret ( on 10/28 )

- support for out-of-home streaming through a Roamio Plus/Pro in the home (and eventually TiVo Stream, when that update is released next month)


----------



## magnox

Streaming out of home isn't all that - you cant watch over 3/4g you have to be on WIFI. Stupid. Its my choice to use my data or not.


----------



## Devx

magnox said:


> Streaming out of home isn't all that - you cant watch over 3/4g you have to be on WIFI. Stupid. Its my choice to use my data or not.


The 3g/4g restriction is a restriction by Apple to meet certain requirements before allowing streaming over a cell data connection. Tivo plans to release an update next year to meet the requirement and allow streaming over 3g/4g.


----------



## Dan203

In the mean time you can still download over cellular. And if you wait a couple minutes you can start watching a download in progress.


----------



## ohboy710

I was told by tivo support the Premier would be ready to stream by Dec 1st. Does anybody know if that is true. I already got the fall tivo software update which is what I was told would fix it, but I still get the same error message as listed in an above thread.


----------



## lgnad

ohboy710 said:


> I was told by tivo support the Premier would be ready to stream by Dec 1st. Does anybody know if that is true. I already got the fall tivo software update which is what I was told would fix it, but I still get the same error message as listed in an above thread.


Huh? You mean the standalone stream being updated to support out of home? There is another thread all about that...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9900394#post9900394

The out of home streaming is being rolling out....

Also there was an update of the IOS app like today or yesterday that at least one person reported here they thought it helped with stability of out of home streaming..


----------

